# Mas de 2000 circuitos de todo tipo



## juanma2468 (Jun 2, 2009)

Aqui dejo el link de esquematicos de circuitos de todo tipo.
Que los disfruten
Mas de 2000 circuitos
http://www.reality.be/elo/labos2/schematics.htm

Saludos


----------

